# Nida core vs. coosa building on a budget



## Olsaltyhooker (Jan 2, 2019)

ok folks I’ve decided to start gathering material for my rebuild on my 71 Kennedy craft. I will be deleting the two boxes on each side of of the boat. Framing for a rear casting deck and cutting out the front existing deck and reframing it as well and making it slightly larger and flush with hatches. Also want to add 6” walk around gunnels and putting in a floor. 

I’ve seen the prices on coosa board
And price on nida core. My question is what’s the best bang for the buck and what will give me good structural strength? Also what are good key materials I would need for the build?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

3/8" marine ply, 6oz woven fabric, 12oz biaxial fabric, 12oz biax 6inch "tape", epoxy resin.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

You could also use pvc board as long as you get the correct thickness and support it good enough. Almost of people with gheenoes use that when adding front and rear decks


----------



## Olsaltyhooker (Jan 2, 2019)

Lagoonnewb said:


> You could also use pvc board as long as you get the correct thickness and support it good enough. Almost of people with gheenoes use that when adding front and rear decks


And it can be glassed over??


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Nidacore is good for floors or any place you *dont* have an outside edge/ corner you want to look real nice nice. Also its available preglassed or unglassed, only major thing is it needs to reinforced at fastening points. 

Coosa 1/2'' is what i used to deck my jonboat, You can work it just like plywood, sanding fastening etc, only annoying thing i found is that its very itchy so cover up when cutting/sanding. 
will post photos of my coosa experiences shortly


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Nidacore is good for floors or any place you *dont* have an outside edge/ corner you want to look real nice nice. Also its available preglassed or unglassed, only major thing is it needs to reinforced at fastening points. 

Coosa 1/2'' is what i used to deck my jonboat, You can work it just like plywood, sanding fastening etc, only annoying thing i found is that its very itchy so cover up when cutting/sanding. 
will post photos of my coosa experiences shortly


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Do what yobata said and keep the $500 in your pocket.

There are also composite alternatives to the names mentioned but shipping will kill you unless you can drive to get them.



Olsaltyhooker said:


> And it can be glassed over??


It can but I would not use it in your situation.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Olsaltyhooker said:


> And it can be glassed over??


Yes it can be glasses over, most homedepots will have it in stock as well


DuckNut said:


> Do what yobata said and keep the $500 in your pocket.
> 
> It can but I would not use it in your situation.


Why shouldn’t he use it? Care to elaborate I’m not super familiar with It so I’m curious why your advising against it


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2019)

Carbon core pe 5lb foam for floors stringers and anywhere that just needs stiffening. Komerling Komacel “cmg” for transom and any area you are going to bolt or screw something through. The Komacel is a blown pvc that is a great “wood” replacement < $150 4x8x3/4” and the carbon core pe foam is a great “divinycell” alternative @ <$100 4x8 sheet of 3/4”! I use them both as well as the carbon core honeycomb unglassed strictly unless a customer specifies something else. I then try to explain the properties of the products to them and save them the $$$ and leave it to them. Coosa is a fine product, but old technology and there are better less expensive products available today that just wern’t there when coosa came out!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2019)

If you can’t find a source for the materials I listed that can ship them to you let me know. I can drive up to I4 if you want and meet you at a rest area for some gas $ and just get you some from my guy Jesus at Fiberglass discount store in Tampa.


----------



## Olsaltyhooker (Jan 2, 2019)

Boatbrains said:


> If you can’t find a source for the materials I listed that can ship them to you let me know. I can drive up to I4 if you want and meet you at a rest area for some gas $ and just get you some from my guy Jesus at Fiberglass discount store in Tampa.


Thanks man I appreciate that. I’m going to do my research and see where it leads. My budget for the restore is 1500.00 hoping I can do it for that


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Lagoonnewb said:


> Why shouldn’t he use it? Care to elaborate I’m not super familiar with It so I’m curious why your advising against it


It is plastic and nothing likes to stick to plastic very long. Yes it can be used but I would consider it a temporary fix at best.

Decent, not even top notch marine plywood would be far superior to this material.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Olsaltyhooker said:


> Thanks man I appreciate that. I’m going to do my research and see where it leads. My budget for the restore is 1500.00 hoping I can do it for that


You certainly can.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I didn't have any luck adhering epoxy and cloth to the home depot pvc foam core material. Someone can enlighten me (us) on how to do so.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2019)

The komerlng product I use is a “blown pvc” it is ran through a big arse belt sander at the factory. I give it a good wipe dowm with styrene and have not had a failure to date. On transoms I will cut 1/8” scores in it on the back side for resin flow.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

CarbonFoam PE and Divinycell H80 are great foams, but if you want the best I'd go with Corecell by Gurit. It has double the shear strength of the previously mentioned foams and 20% better compression strength. The only downside to Corecell is that you have to pay a little more.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2019)

Bluwave said:


> CarbonFoam PE and Divinycell H80 are great foams, but if you want the best I'd go with Corecell by Gurit. It has double the shear strength of the previously mentioned foams and 20% better compression strength. The only downside to Corecell is that you have to pay a little more.


Corecell is great too! My experience has shown me that the products I listed are more than what is needed in any job I have done with them though and come at 1/2 to 1/3rd the cost of the others.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Boatbrains what is this fiberglass shop you are getting this from? I have had my fill with FGCI over priced BS. And have been using others. But always looking for alternatives. Just about out of Coosa. I may have to check that Kormacel out.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah, I'd like some sources for the Kormacel as well. Already have my Carbon-Core PE80 on the way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2019)

jonny said:


> Boatbrains what is this fiberglass shop you are getting this from? I have had my fill with FGCI over priced BS. And have been using others. But always looking for alternatives. Just about out of Coosa. I may have to check that Kormacel out.


It’s Fiberglass discount store in Tampa. He is small time so doesn’t stock everything but usually had what I need, and CAN get just about anything. Jesus is a great guy too! I just call him up and give him a list of materials and he gets right back with a quote for me. The Komacell is good stuff, it is a learning curve though for good bond strength. Ya gotta wipe it with styrene before glassing and I usually will score it one way about an 1/8” to increase the bond surface area as it is a pvc board. I’ve not had a failure with it. It is very dense and about as heavy as equal thickness plywood so use only in areas that you need that screw retention or compression resistance. Where are you located @jonny?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

For my transom, my friend building another Conchfish down the street found this at Johnson Fiberglass. The 20#, 3/4" is probably what I will use also. $205 a sheet which isn't terrible. And it is about 15 minutes from my work.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2019)

Sublime said:


> For my transom, my friend building another Conchfish down the street found this at Johnson Fiberglass. The 20#, 3/4" is probably what I will use also. $205 a sheet which isn't terrible. And it is about 15 minutes from my work.
> 
> View attachment 62540


Same basic stuff as coosa


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> It’s Fiberglass discount store in Tampa. He is small time so doesn’t stock everything but usually had what I need, and CAN get just about anything. Jesus is a great guy too!
> @jonny?


Has he showed you how he turned a few small fish into a lot of big ones? Also, his "walk on water " trick " is pretty damn miraculous , too : ) ?

Lord, I apologize...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

these are at least 1/2 price of the names you know. Distributor is in lakeland, based in Miami.

http://www.polyumac.com/

These are the brands the distributor has for composites

3A Baltek Corporation
3M Nida-Core Corporation
Carbon-Core
Coastal Enterprises
Composite Essential Materials
CoreLite
DIAB Sales, Inc.
Elliott Company
General Plastics Manufacturing Company
I-Core Composites, LLC
Lantor Coremat®
Michigan Composites, Inc.
Polyumac, Inc.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Boatbrains said:


> It’s Fiberglass discount store in Tampa. He is small time so doesn’t stock everything but usually had what I need, and CAN get just about anything. Jesus is a great guy too! I just call him up and give him a list of materials and he gets right back with a quote for me. The Komacell is good stuff, it is a learning curve though for good bond strength. Ya gotta wipe it with styrene before glassing and I usually will score it one way about an 1/8” to increase the bond surface area as it is a pvc board. I’ve not had a failure with it. It is very dense and about as heavy as equal thickness plywood so use only in areas that you need that screw retention or compression resistance. Where are you located @jonny?


75 miles south of Jesus


----------

